
North Pole temperature is above 0; 50 degrees hotter than average - billconan
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/12/iceland-storm-melt-north-pole-climate-change/422166?single_page=true
======
gpvos
Note that in the given title _" North Pole temperature is above 0; 50 degrees
hotter than average",_ 0 refers to degrees Celsius, while the 50 degrees are
Fahrenheit (it's roughly 30 degrees Celsius hotter than average).

